# Surfside mixed bag



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Got down to Surfside access 4 around 8am armed with live shrimp and hoping to find some mullet in the surf since the bait shops have none (they weren't there). Started slow with a few whiting here and there but things picked up from 10-11:30. Landed two upper slot reds(28 and 26), two Sheepies, and a black drum. One red on live shrimp and the other on a 6" croaker caught on one of the bait rods. All the action was on an incoming tide at the back of the 1st bar.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nice, that first red sure is ragged out!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Do you have a stringer or an icebox? They'll keep fish longer.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like you guys had fun on the Surf. Next time you need fresh bait. Get your cast net and go across the road to Drum bay. Find a spot and chunk that bad boy. I always get good cut bait in there.:cheers:


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice bag mix. Thanks for a detailed report.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Great report and looks like it was a great day.

Almost went down to Surfside myself, but ended up bailing. Now I wish I had!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catch!


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

It was one beat up red. I thought it was a big ugly when I first saw it in the water. I almost went looking for bait in drum bay but I wanted to get set up before the tide change.

Spectaker,

You should have! The wind was around 15 and there was a little weed in the water but it was manageable. There were very few fishermen out there.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

There is a benefit of being there going to school there in Galveston. Good luck in school.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

I graduated three years ago but thanks!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice catch! thanks for the report!


----------

